# Cell phones and my brain!



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 13, 2008)

If this is real, what's happening to our brains? (click on the heading)

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/portable/video/x5odhh_pop-corn-telephone-portable-microon_news"]Dailymotion - Pop Corn tÃ©lÃ©phone portable micro-ondes, a video from sassiere. pop, corne, corn, popcorn, 666[/ame]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2008)

Debunked.

Physicist Debunks Cellphone Popcorn Viral Videos | The Underwire from Wired.com


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Debunked.
> 
> Physicist Debunks Cellphone Popcorn Viral Videos | The Underwire from Wired.com



 I just threw my cell phone out!


 Guess I better get it back.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll give you an even 600, Vic; but how's it done? I'm not 100% sold it's fake -- yet.

P.S. Maybe this is what happened (scroll to the bottom of the page):

http://www.snopes.com/science/cookegg.asp


----------



## Answerman (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a few news reports on the subject:

HealthZone.ca - GTA - Dial back cellphone use, city officials tell parents

Cellphone use potentially risky for kids, teens: health agency


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 14, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I'll give you an even 600, Vic; but how's it done? I'm not 100% sold it's fake -- yet.
> 
> P.S. Maybe this is what happened (scroll to the bottom of the page):
> 
> snopes.com: Cooking an Egg or Popcorn with Cell Phones



Exactly. I think this from the link you posted explains it all:



> In June 2008 the joke was expanded to include a trio of videos depicting people purportedly using cell phones to pop popcorn, all of them part of a marketing scheme launched by Cardo Systems, Inc. (a provider of Bluetooth Headset solutions)


----------



## TimV (Aug 14, 2008)

That was the same reason people gave for a while to explain the disappearance of honey bees. The trick is to keep in mind that the only true test of a hypotheses is to try to disprove it, and disproving those cell phone stories is rather easy.


----------

